# Welcher Lenker ist der richtige?



## No Risk (5. April 2005)

hi ihr ich habe vor kurzen meinen ersten Lenker zerschrottet(war ein billig Teil) aber jetzt will ich einen Lenker der lange hÃ¤lt, gute QualitÃ¤t hat und die 80â¬ nicht Ã¼berschreitet.
zur Info ich fahr sehr gern Dirt!
sollt ich lieber einen 2pc oder einen 4pc Lenker nehmen?
hab ihr vielleicht aus eigener Erfahrung einen guten Lenker fÃ¼r mich? (am besten mit internet adresse wo man den Lenker bestellen kann!  
Thanks!


----------



## evil_rider (5. April 2005)

1. 2. pc
2. dragonfly daytona, odyssey milkbar etc.

fahre selber seit 1 3/4 jahren den daytona, ist immernoch grade das gute stück, "leicht"(ca. 800g), gute geo(for me), und günstig(keine 40).

www.parano-garage.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (6. April 2005)

Geschmackssache... bei mir z.B. kommt kein Lenker mit weniger als 11° BS ans Rad.


----------



## alöx (6. April 2005)

Odyssey Milk Bar. Nichts anderes... überhaupt nichts anderes! Nein! Nichts!


----------



## ZoMa (6. April 2005)

Standard! Davon mal abgesehen ist jeder SBC Lenker leichter als nen Milkbar..


----------



## No Risk (12. April 2005)

so ich hab mich jetzt entschieden das ich den odyssey milkbar 
von parano-garage nehme aber jetzt stellt sich mir die frage: 
welche Griffe für den Lenker gut geeignet sind ( weiß net ob es unterschiede in der Größe der Griffe gibt?   ) aber trotzdem sollten sie sehr gut für Dirt sein da weiß ich schon mal das es unterschiede gibt.
vielleicht fahren welche von euch Dirt (glaub sehr fest dran - bin überzeugt  )
und haben auch den odyssey milkbar und und können gute Griffe für mich empfehlen. Preis egal  
jeder fängt unten an egal wo


----------



## evil_rider (12. April 2005)

entweder die dragonfly lamellengriffe, die odi longneck oder die edwin griffe.


----------



## alöx (12. April 2005)

Odi Longneck. Nichts anderes... überhaupt nichts anderes! Nein! Nichts!


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> entweder die dragonfly lamellengriffe, die odi longneck oder die edwin griffe.


oder de demolition waffle, aber odi longnecks sind immer noch das MUSS


----------



## ZoMa (12. April 2005)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> so ich hab mich jetzt entschieden das ich den odyssey milkbar
> von parano-garage nehme



Nimm lieber den Standard..


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2005)

nimm flybikes 3amigos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> oder de demolition waffle, aber odi longnecks sind immer noch das MUSS




nö, von denen bekomme ich die ersten 8-10 tage immer blasen, weil die "schweiß"naht an den griffen ist so derbe assi, aber wenn die erstmal "abgegriffen" ist, sind die griffe sehr geil.


----------



## NRH (12. April 2005)

Frage: jeder schreit in jedem Forum ODI - seid ihr überhaupt mal was anderes gefahren? Kann doch nicht sein dass ich der einzige bin der die ******* findet? 
Ansonsten Griffe sind geschmackssache. Ich fahre momentan Lenkerband für RRer.


----------



## derFisch (13. April 2005)

Bin was anderes gefahren! Die Longnecks dominieren! Aber am besten sind die echt, wenn die was weichgegriffen sind!


----------



## evil_rider (13. April 2005)

NRH schrieb:
			
		

> Frage: jeder schreit in jedem Forum ODI - seid ihr überhaupt mal was anderes gefahren? Kann doch nicht sein dass ich der einzige bin der die ******* findet?
> Ansonsten Griffe sind geschmackssache. Ich fahre momentan Lenkerband für RRer.




gg

ja, ich bin andere gefahren.... und das nicht wenige.


----------



## No Risk (14. April 2005)

ok ich kaufe die odi longneck griffe  , aber was ist der Unterschied zwischen 
odi longneck ST grips und 
odi longnecks gips ,  
also ich kann nur den Unterschied im Preis sehen ist da vielleicht der Gummi etwas anders oder etwas anderes?


----------



## Flatpro (14. April 2005)

die einen mit plastik lenkerenden und offen, die ganzen mit gummi halt zu ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (15. April 2005)

ich dachte ST = self-tightening


----------



## No Risk (15. April 2005)

natürlich brauch ich noch neue Handschuhe beim neuen Lenker und neuen Griffen außerdem sind meine alten Handschuhe sehr schlecht in der Passform und funktionstüchtigkeit. 
Darum brauch ich euren Rat welche Handschuhe ihr für Dirt bevorzugt die man am besten bei parano-garage bestellen kann. 
Danke für eure sehr guten Infos.


----------



## cyclon3 (15. April 2005)

Zum Lenker: Odyssey Civilian oder ähnliche!
Griffe: Longnecks oder Animals

Handschuhe brauchst du nicht, erst recht nicht bei Dirt. Gegen Schweiß hilft Dreck!!!


----------



## RISE (15. April 2005)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> natürlich brauch ich noch neue Handschuhe beim neuen Lenker und neuen Griffen außerdem sind meine alten Handschuhe sehr schlecht in der Passform und funktionstüchtigkeit.
> Darum brauch ich euren Rat welche Handschuhe ihr für Dirt bevorzugt die man am besten bei parano-garage bestellen kann.
> Danke für eure sehr guten Infos.



Fox Incline. Kosten 25,90 Ich hab sie zwar erst seit 4 Tagen, aber die sind super belüftet,sehr angenehm zu tragen und haben guten grip auf dem Odis.
Außerdem sind das für mich mit die schönsten Handschuhe überhaupt, pures Understatement und nicht 50000 Streifen,Punkte oder Markenlogos.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (15. April 2005)

suche nen hohen lenker, den man sehr schmal fahren kann (kurzer crossbar). was gibts da so? 

momentan fahre ich den felt 02 wheelie bar, der ist mir aber zu wenig hoch (7"). gibts 8" ? wenn ja, welche?


----------



## derFisch (15. April 2005)

alex_de_luxe schrieb:
			
		

> suche nen hohen lenker, den man sehr schmal fahren kann (kurzer crossbar). was gibts da so?
> 
> momentan fahre ich den felt 02 wheelie bar, der ist mir aber zu wenig hoch (7"). gibts 8" ? wenn ja, welche?



Öhm ich hab k e i n e Ahnung wie hoch der ist (und auch sonst nicht), aber ich fahr am 4Seasons den Wtp Cologne bar in 52cm. Viel schmaler gehts aber auch nimmer. Hab leider keine Vergleiche gemacht bisher, aber der is imo ok.


----------



## cyclon3 (15. April 2005)

Bei 8" gibts kaum Auswahl. Animal Scerbo dürfte dir wohl zu breit sein. Schön is der Odyssey Civilian mit 7,75" Höhe und 13° BS (sehr angenehm für die Handgelenke). Ich fahr meinen auf 53cm und der Bremsgriff passt auch noch gerade.


----------



## No Risk (16. April 2005)

welche Pedalen würdet ihr mir empfehlen für Dirt, am besten wenn es die bei parano-garage zu bestellen gibt.
Schreibt eure Favoriten mir. 
zur Info : Pedalen mit 1/2 Gewinde.


----------



## alex_de_luxe (16. April 2005)

cyclon3 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei 8" gibts kaum Auswahl. Animal Scerbo dürfte dir wohl zu breit sein. Schön is der Odyssey Civilian mit 7,75" Höhe und 13° BS (sehr angenehm für die Handgelenke). Ich fahr meinen auf 53cm und der Bremsgriff passt auch noch gerade.



grad so schmal wollte ich ihn nicht. habe jetzt 56,5cm. schaue mir den lenker mal an. sieht recht gut aus.


----------



## cyclon3 (16. April 2005)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> welche Pedalen würdet ihr mir empfehlen für Dirt, am besten wenn es die bei parano-garage zu bestellen gibt.
> Schreibt eure Favoriten mir.
> zur Info : Pedalen mit 1/2 Gewinde.



Erstmal neue Kurbel kaufen, weil einteilige Kurbel + unsaubere Landung = lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Risk (16. April 2005)

ok seh ich ja ein das eigentlich mein ganzes BMX zu billig war und somit sehr Schwer   ,was zum Glück für Dirt nicht ganz so wichtig ist.
ok wie viel stabiler sind 3PC Kurbeln  zu OPC kurbeln und wo sind sie stabiler  
und welche kurbeln, Pedalarme und Pedalen würdet ihr mir empfehlen bitte mit pro und kontra der Teile und am besten wenn die Teile nicht ganz so teuer werden


----------



## Flatpro (16. April 2005)

wenne nich son shcwergewicht bis die voxom kurbeln...

opc verbiegen halt gerne, die lkager sin nich so toll und sind halt kagge....

pedalen kann amn gerne die odyssey jc nehmen


----------



## No Risk (17. April 2005)

also hab mich jetzt mal bei parano-garage umgeschaut und ein paar kurbeln gefunden die noch in meinenm Preislimit liegen (zur info fahr dirt  )
was bedeutet eigentlich SB oder BB?
also zur auswahl stehen:
Clatch Crank SB
Felt Tubular Crank
FSA Nasty Boy Crank
Primo Powerbite Crank
und wennn die anderen alle ******* sind dann evtl.
Demolitionn Cromoly Crank (vielleicht gibts die irgendwo noch billiger >>Link bitte  )
thx for information


----------



## kater (17. April 2005)

Primo Powerbite.


----------



## ZoMa (17. April 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Primo Powerbite.



nix anderes


----------



## Flatpro (17. April 2005)

jap, die powerbite is von den gelisteten kurbeln ehct das top modell


----------



## No Risk (17. April 2005)

was ist der unterschied zwischen primo Powerbite Crank und 
der primo powerbite"Euro-BB" crank  

und was ist der unterschied zwischen BB und SB? und was bedeutet das überhaupt.


----------



## Brainspiller (17. April 2005)

euro bb = mtb lager mit gewinde
bmx bb = so zum reinkloppen halt

wenns um lager geht:
bb = ball bearing = konuslager. pedale kannste bb nehmen, innenlager nur sb.
sb = sealed bearing = industrielager. sind wartungsfrei.


----------



## No Risk (17. April 2005)

ich hab ein Felt hypnotic (Anfanger BMX)   ca.3-4 Jahre alt kann ich da eine primo powerbite "euro bb" einbauen oder nur die primo powerbite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (17. April 2005)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab ein Felt hypnotic (Anfanger BMX)   ca.3-4 Jahre alt kann ich da eine primo powerbite "euro bb" einbauen oder nur die primo powerbite?


beide aber brauchste für euro bb n euro bb adapter, also wenn du bald n neuen Rahmen kaufen willst nim euro bb ansonsten us bb (also det 'normale' BMX Lager) weil adapter auf dauer shaisse is


----------



## ZoMa (18. April 2005)

Wat soll das denn? Anstatt mal Powerbite mit US BB zu kaufen und dann mal nen Euro BB Kit.. ist doch die sinnigste Lösung..


----------



## Flatpro (18. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wat soll das denn? Anstatt mal Powerbite mit US BB zu kaufen und dann mal nen Euro BB Kit.. ist doch die sinnigste Lösung..


jop, wenn auchnich die günstigste...


----------



## der Digge (18. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Wat soll das denn? Anstatt mal Powerbite mit US BB zu kaufen und dann mal nen Euro BB Kit.. ist doch die sinnigste Lösung..



ja ne is kla, es ist natürlich sinnvoller 70.- als 20.- Euro zu bezahlen


----------



## No Risk (18. April 2005)

also wenn ich mir in nächster zeit keinen neuen rahmen kaufe dann soll ich liber die primo powerbite kurbel kaufen?
Farge: gibt es eigentlich Rahmen und Kurbel inm Set zukaufen und das dann um einiges billiger als die Einzelteile zukaufen und was schätzt ihr für wieviel könnt ich mein felt hypnotic ca.3-4 Jahre alt noch verkaufen
weil das einzige was wenn ich mir jetzt noch neue Teile kaufe am meinem BMX noch bleibt ist alles außer Lenker, Griffe, Kurbel, Pedalen also relatiev wenig nur ein neuer rahmen ist ja auch noch extrem teuer.


----------



## ZoMa (18. April 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ja ne is kla, es ist natÃ¼rlich sinnvoller 70.- als 20.- Euro zu bezahlen



Alter, du Spezi, erstmal ist das EuroBB set von Primo der letzte Dreck, da kannste dir entweder Spezialtools anschaffen oder immer zum Radladen fahren, zweitens ist die US BB Version 10â¬ gÃ¼nstiger, dann kauft man sich nen RNC Euro Kit fÃ¼r 38â¬ was wg. der Einsparung ja nur 28â¬ kostet und kann die Kurbel in egal welchem Frame fahren. Und das ohne diese Adapterpisse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## No Risk (19. April 2005)

brauch ich ein neues Kettenblatt wenn ich von OPC auf 3PC umsteige aber die größe nicht ändern will.
wie erkenne ich obe ich ein 22mm Spindles (glaub das das der Innnendurchmesser der Krubel ist  ) Kurbel benötige oder die powerbite ohne das rnc kit einbauen kann.


----------



## ZoMa (20. April 2005)

Also, wenn du OPC hattest hast du auf jeden Falls Große Lager (US BB), Dann bestellst du einfach die "Primo Powerbite mit US-BB" Kostet 149,- glaub ich. Dann kannste den Krams ganz einfach so einbauen, kein großes Problem. Wg. dem Kettenblatt... einfach mal ausmessen, welches Loch das hat, weiß nicht mehr wie das bei OPC ist, ist es kleiner als 22mm, dann auffeilen, was nicht so gut ist, oder nen anderes KB bestellen. Ist es größer als 2mm, was es sicher nicht ist, dann nen passsenden Spacer mitbestellen.

22mm ist übrigens der Außendurchmesser der Achse.


----------



## ZoMa (20. April 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Also, wenn du OPC hattest hast du auf jeden Falls Große Lager (US BB), Dann bestellst du einfach die "Primo Powerbite mit US-BB" Kostet 149,- glaub ich. Dann kannste den Krams ganz einfach so einbauen, kein großes Problem. Wg. dem Kettenblatt... einfach mal ausmessen, welches Loch das hat, weiß nicht mehr wie das bei OPC ist, ist es kleiner als 22mm, dann auffeilen, was nicht so gut ist, oder nen anderes KB bestellen. Ist es größer als 2mm, was es sicher nicht ist, dann nen passsenden Spacer mitbestellen.
> 
> 22mm ist übrigens der Außendurchmesser der Achse.



Ach, das Euro BB Kit (RNC ) brauchte höchstens bei nen neuen Frame..


----------



## No Risk (23. April 2005)

was wÃ¼rdet ihr mir empfehlen:
das ich mir die Einzelteile kaufe fÃ¼r 300â¬:
ODI Longnecks St, Fox Incline Gloves, Primo Powerbite Crank, Odessey Milk Light Bar, Odyssey Jim Cielencki Pedals BB
oder das ich mir gleich ein neues BMX fÃ¼r Dirt kaufe was aber Qualitativ nicht schlechter sein darf.


----------



## ZoMa (23. April 2005)

Auf jeden Fall Einzelteile:

ODI Longnecks St -> gut
Handschuhe -> nicht wirklich wichtig
Primo Powerbite Crank -> beste Wahl
Odessey Milk Light Bar -> gut
Odyssey Jim Cielencki Pedals BB -> zu teuer, zu schwer..


----------



## No Risk (24. April 2005)

welche Pedalen würdest du mir empfehlen die billiger und noch leichter sind?


----------



## Flatpro (24. April 2005)

ich fahre die primo tenderizer magnesium und ich liebe sie


----------



## derFisch (24. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> ich fahre die primo tenderizer magnesium und ich liebe sie


ich fuhr die Primo tenderizer in normal und hab dauernd pins verloren. Jetzt fahr ich die Azonic a-frames und die sind bis jetz ganz kewl!


----------



## Flatpro (24. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> ich fuhr die Primo tenderizer in normal und hab dauernd pins verloren. Jetzt fahr ich die Azonic a-frames und die sind bis jetz ganz kewl!


bei meinen is noch kein einziger pin abgebrochen, die lager ham noch imme rkein spiel und sie sind geil


----------



## derFisch (24. April 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bei meinen is noch kein einziger pin abgebrochen, die lager ham noch imme rkein spiel und sie sind geil


aso stimmt! Habsch ganz vergessen: meine Lager haben Spiel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flatpro (24. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> aso stimmt! Habsch ganz vergessen: meine Lager haben Spiel


haste dir wohl die falschen primo pdalen gekauft


----------



## kater (24. April 2005)

Odyssey Jim C. SB/Mag bestes Pedal.


----------



## evil_rider (24. April 2005)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Odyssey Jim C. SB/Mag bestes Pedal.




von den hier in deutschland erhältlichen auf jeden.


----------



## ZoMa (24. April 2005)

No Risk schrieb:
			
		

> welche Pedalen würdest du mir empfehlen die billiger und noch leichter sind?




Haro Big Block Magnesium. Kostet nearly nothing, sind groß, leicht und gut!


----------



## No Risk (24. April 2005)

wo find ich denn die Pedallen bei parano-garage find ich se net!


----------



## DeSTrUcTIoN-chr (24. April 2005)

www.gs-bmx.de
unter sonderangebote


----------



## der Digge (25. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> aso stimmt! Habsch ganz vergessen: meine Lager haben Spiel


du fährst einfach zu unsauber oder haste die dinger au wieder mit'm hammer eingebaut?


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. April 2005)

Die ODI Longnecks sorgen immer schnell für Gummi-Popel auf den Handflächen, weil sehr weich. Die Demolition Waffles sind meine erste Wahl, da etwas härter und lassen sich schön ohne Handschuhe fahren. Is aber subjektiv. 
Lenker!?!
Ich frag mich eh, warum die Welt 10000 Verschiedene braucht, scheiß-BMX-Boom.... Wenns die hauptsächlich 20 verschiedenen Höhen/Sweeps/Breiten je einmal gäb, würde das auch reichen, whatever...


----------



## kater (25. April 2005)

Was ist das wieder für eine scheiss Aussage. Erstens zwingt dich niemand, die Lenker zu kaufen und zweitens beschwerst du dich auch nicht über die weit aus grössere Auswahl an Griffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (26. April 2005)

Die Aussage lässt sich auf viele Parts am Radl übertragen, von mir aus auch auf Griffe. Ehrlich gesagt is mir das auch schei$egal, ist mir eben aufgefallen.


----------



## kater (26. April 2005)

Deiner Meinung nach sollte es also von jedem Teil nur eine Variation geben. Naj, dein Ding. Ich bevorzuge die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## Flatpro (26. April 2005)

give a **** on the communism


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. April 2005)

@ Kater.

Das Thema kann man kontrovers diskutieren (worauf ich jetzt keinen Bock habe)
Die Kommerzialisierung, sagen wir mal, des Begriffs BMX, ist offensichtlich. Schadet es dem "Sport" (sofern man BMX auf dieses Wort reduzieren kann) oder bringt es uns alle, für die BMX mehr als nur ein Trend  und ein cooles Ding, das dem Zeitgeist entspricht, ist, weiter??
Is ein heikles Thema wie ich finde. 
Wäre auch mal einen neuen Thread in diesem etwas eingeschlafenen Forum wert!


----------



## No Risk (27. April 2005)

dann mach doch mal über dieses Thema ein neuen Thread auf wo dann auch nur rumgeschfafelt wird.


----------

